# Help!! Need an internal return pump!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, my ATB Flowstar crapped out right as I stood by the tank (which was super lucky since the skimmer would have flooded the condo big time). However, it was at 1:30 Am.....sigh. After 2 hours of tinkering and a few promising steps followed by crushing failure to restore function of the pump, it still isn't working.

Anyhow, I need to order a part (which hopefully addresses my problem), but in the mean time I need a spare pump if anybody has got one I could use for a few days, it would help out a ton!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear this but it was foetunate that you were there. I don't have one but I will ask around


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a spare ATB 1500 for my return pump. You can borrow it for few days and return it cleaned. I am available tonight around 8. Yonge/Finch, pm me for address if you can come.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got a Mag 5 you can borrow however I'm not going to be downtown until tomorrow. If you still need one let me know so I can bring it to work with me and then you can pick it up from my office.
--
Paul


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, actually I am going to bring it downtown to work with me. I am leaving home in 15 minutes. I will bring it with me regardless. We can meet during lunch hour just like last time I went to your house to buy the coral.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Albert is in my top 5 people and he is above my parents!!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh thanks Dave.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Albert, that's so awesome. I've sent you a PM. 

Checked the tank this morning - my crappy 100w heater couldn't keep up so I had to move the heater from the sump to the main tank - got down to 72, but that should be ok. New impeller is ordered, so hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Seems like I have a completely seized bushing on the impeller. 

Wow, thanks Albert. Swapped out your pump for mine and everything is up and running seamlessly. GTAA is so awesome


----------

